# Hello Brethren from Daylight Lodge #1443



## Josh Pruitt (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello, I was initiated last night and look forward to the many things to come!


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Mar 3, 2016)

Josh Pruitt said:


> Hello, I was initiated last night and look forward to the many things to come!


Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 3, 2016)

Congralutions and welcome to the Craft and the forum !


----------



## BroBook (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats, new brother, study !!!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 3, 2016)

Josh Pruitt said:


> I was initiated last night



Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.

A daylight lodge conducting a degree at night.  That draws a chuckle.  Was the lodge converted to evening meetings at some point or was the degree specially scheduled?


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 3, 2016)

Greetings and congratulations Brother!


----------



## Randy81 (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats Brother!


----------



## Josh Pruitt (Mar 4, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.
> 
> A daylight lodge conducting a degree at night.  That draws a chuckle.  Was the lodge converted to evening meetings at some point or was the degree specially scheduled?



Specially scheduled lol and it was mid day really.  ☺


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 4, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum brother.


----------

